#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  GRF Audio: géén 1 april grap

## 4AC

Een goedemiddag,

Neem vooral niet de tijd en kijk vluchtig de productpagina van het volgende merk door: Guangzhou Dema Electronics and Sound Ltd.-

Je ziet wel eens dat ontwerpen gekopieerd worden. Maar dit gaat helemaal nergens meer over. Kijk, dat bepaalde merken zich soms laten inspireren door de grote  spelers daar kan ik me nog wat bij voorstellen. Maar hier wordt gewoonweg de complete serie met naam en al klakkeloos gejat! 

En nee, ik heb niet ter behoeve van de bijzondere dag dat het vandaag is deze complete site in elkaar geflanst; er is zelfs een _officiële importeur in de Benelux_.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een goedemiddag,
> 
> Neem vooral niet de tijd en kijk vluchtig de productpagina van het volgende merk door: Guangzhou Dema Electronics and Sound Ltd.-
> 
> Je ziet wel eens dat ontwerpen gekopieerd worden. Maar dit gaat helemaal nergens meer over. Kijk, dat bepaalde merken zich soms laten inspireren door de grote  spelers daar kan ik me nog wat bij voorstellen. Maar hier wordt gewoonweg de complete serie met naam en al klakkeloos gejat! 
> 
> En nee, ik heb niet ter behoeve van de bijzondere dag dat het vandaag is deze complete site in elkaar geflanst; er is zelfs een _officiële importeur in de Benelux_.
> 
> Mvg,
> ...



Dit is echt niet het enige bedrijf dat zo schaamteloos kopieert.
De vraag is alleen of de klank vergelijkbaar is, de meesten kopiëren vanaf de folder (letterlijk) en stoppen er chinese speakers in, er klopt dus totaal niets meer van.
Heb in Frankfurt een Chinees een compliment gegeven dat hij uit een 2*12"/2*2" line-array nog minder geluid kon krijgen als uit de gemiddelde 8"/1" topkast. :Big Grin: 
De man vertelde mij dat ze inderdaad puur vanaf folders hadden gebouwd en nooit enig reken of meetwerk deden.

----------


## Drumvogel

En volgens het nieuws op de site is er een wet onderweg naar Holland...

Wie is de ontvanger?

----------


## Drumvogel

> Dit is echt niet het enige bedrijf dat zo schaamteloos kopieert.
> De vraag is alleen of de klank vergelijkbaar is, de meesten kopiëren vanaf de folder (letterlijk) en stoppen er chinese speakers in, er klopt dus totaal niets meer van.
> Heb in Frankfurt een Chinees een compliment gegeven dat hij uit een 2*12"/2*2" line-array nog minder geluid kon krijgen als uit de gemiddelde 8"/1" topkast.
> De man vertelde mij dat ze inderdaad puur vanaf folders hadden gebouwd en nooit enig reken of meetwerk deden.



Voordat de messe voorbij is ligt de kopie van een nieuwe release al op de beurs.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Als het zelfde merk is wat ik in harbin (china) ben tegen gekomen dan kan ik je vertellen dat toendertijd het setje met ik meen 6 toppen per kant na een meter of 20 (positieve schatting) al op is en dat het op zijn zachtst gezegd K*T klinkt . Welke set dat was zou ik eens na moeten kijken . Ik ga van de week eens kijken of ik de foto's terug kan vinden .

----------


## 4AC

Bedankt iedereen voor je reactie(s)!





> Dit is echt niet het enige bedrijf dat zo schaamteloos kopieert.



Dat staat letterlijk in mijn stukje. _Je ziet wel eens dat ontwerpen gekopieerd worden. Maar dit gaat helemaal  nergens meer over. Kijk, dat bepaalde merken zich soms laten inspireren  door de grote  spelers daar kan ik me nog wat bij voorstellen. Maar  hier wordt gewoonweg de complete serie met naam en al klakkeloos gejat!_ 





> De vraag is alleen of de klank vergelijkbaar is, de meesten kopiëren vanaf de folder (letterlijk) en stoppen er chinese speakers in, er klopt dus totaal niets meer van.
> Heb in Frankfurt een Chinees een compliment gegeven dat hij uit een 2*12"/2*2" line-array nog minder geluid kon krijgen als uit de gemiddelde 8"/1" topkast.
> De man vertelde mij dat ze inderdaad puur vanaf folders hadden gebouwd en nooit enig reken of meetwerk deden.



Dat is mijn punt. Als het klopt wat je zeft over die luidsprekers; jeetje. Dan is het nog erger dan ik dacht.
Het is nogal frustrerend als je net veel centjes geïnvesteerd hebt in een product, welke vervolgens 'gekopieerd' wordt en voor een schijntje verkocht wordt.
Mocht dit ook werkelijk goed klinken -wat ik betwijfel- dan is het een ander verhaal.





> Als het zelfde merk is wat ik in harbin  (china) ben tegen gekomen dan kan ik je vertellen dat toendertijd het  setje met ik meen 6 toppen per kant na een meter of 20 (positieve  schatting) al op is en dat het op zijn zachtst gezegd K*T klinkt . Welke  set dat was zou ik eens na moeten kijken . Ik ga van de week eens  kijken of ik de foto's terug kan vinden .



Ik ben benieuwd. Zie de foto's graag verschijnen!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

GRF?

Klinkt als GRAF Audio.  :Big Grin: 


Ik heb er bijzonder weinig verdusie in...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## cobi

De hele range spullen is ook totaal niet doordacht. Een normaal merk zal een aantal marktgebieden kiezen (theater, goedkopere disco range, heavy duty touring range). Dit is gewoon maar in het wilde weg gekopieerd. Zelfs daar is nog niet eens over nagedacht.

----------


## Hansound

Als er nou een keer een chinees een stel goed componenten fabriceert, dan kunnen ze ook een goed klinkende kast bouwen,
Op het moment dat dat gebeurt zal de prijs wellicht ook anders worden,

Helaas worden deze GRaF en alle andere kloon (kleun)merken toch vaak verkocht !!!

----------


## salsa

Er staat werkelijk letterlijk dat je hun 15 inch subwoofer van hun PS series als uitbreiding van je bestaande NEXO set kan gebruiken............

De specs halen het helemaal niet!!

Dave

----------


## Watt Xtra

JDB heeft in ieder geval de stand opgekocht in frankfurt.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ok het was effe zoeken maar toch gevonden . Ik heb idd een keer met dat merk gewerkt nm. in Harbin china .
Hetgeen wat ik nog specifiek weet betreffende dit merk was dat het na een meter of 15 a 20 op was en dat het stikte van de kam filters . Een beetje jammer dat de hal waar we in stonden een 40 a 50 mt(?) lang was behoorlijk hoog en dat er overal mensen kwamen te zitten . Een beetje jammer dat ze daar dus niet echt rekening mee houden en geen systeem naar de zij tribunes plaatsten .
Na een 4 weken daar rond geklooid te hebben leer je het wel af om nog ergens moeilijk te doen maar goed .
Ook orgineel het grid (ik geloof om en nabij de 5 of 6000kg ging met hand takels om hoog . Tijdens de show kwam bij een kant van de chinese line array een ketting uit zijn zak naar beneden en nam voor het gemak de speakons mee . Ben toen maar met vol vermogen op de groundstack verder gegaan (martin w8l/wsx ook leuk als groundstack) . Dat ik niet gelynched ben door de voorste rij .........
Maar goed dit zijn de foto's (een paar van veel)

Naar aanleiding van de frankfurter messe en die dreigende chinese invasie . Zo doen ze het in china (harbin) - Windows Live

Naar aanleiding van de frankfurter messe en die dreigende chinese invasie . Zo doen ze het in china (harbin) - Windows Live

(+/- 15 foto's)

----------


## dj-wojcik

uhhh is het normaal dat als je gaat takelen, of wat hij ook maar aan het doen is, op 2 gestapelde cases gaat staan met mooie wieltjes er onder?

----------


## Timo Beckman

In china wel ja . Dit valt nog mee kan nog veel erger (daarbij als deze knakker zijn nek had gebroken had iemand anders zijn taak wel overgenomen . Genoeg chinezen beschikbaar zou ik zo zeggen). Ik wou dat ik wist hoe jullie het voor elkaar krijgen om die foto's op het forum zelf te posten mij lukt het niet iig .
Waarschijnlijk heeft hij op zijn lazer gekregen van zijn baas vanwege het beschadigen van de lak op de kasten .

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...-ik-fotos.html

Alstublieft.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Gelukkig weet ik iets meer van geluid dan van dit soort gezelligheid maar goed . Ik zal morgen eens lezen en proberen .

----------


## frederic

Ik denk zolang de spleetogen met dergelijke bullshit blijven afkomen, onze merken geen schrik moeten hebben.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Er zullen altijd mensen en bedrijven zijn die denken kom we gaan een setje speakers kopen (of huren) die schrikken van de prijzen bij de gerenomeerde merken/bedrijven en dan op zoek gaan naar goedkopere oplossingen . Er zullen dus waarschijnlijk een aantal mensen wel met dit merk gaan werken . En dus zullen die ook tegen de probelemen aan lopen die bij het werken met bv. een line array horen (hoogte en lengte van de array hoeken koppeling en fase) . Ik wens ze veel plezier .

----------


## MusicXtra

De grap is dat het er heel erg strak en professioneel uitziet, kasten zijn superstrak afgewerkt en de rigging is ook niet te onderscheiden van de A-merken. Er is alleen niet aan gedacht dat er ook nog geluid uit moet komen. :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> De grap is dat het er heel erg strak en professioneel uitziet, kasten zijn superstrak afgewerkt en de rigging is ook niet te onderscheiden van de A-merken. Er is alleen niet aan gedacht dat er ook nog geluid uit moet komen.



 
2 keer draaien aan de schroeven en de draad is om zeep.
Dat heb je met die nagemaakte troep. Het *ziet* er allemaal mooi uit.

----------


## JohanH

't is misschien een stom idee... maar als de kasten en rigging ok zijn... misschien de "juiste" speakers er hier in stoppen ? Ik ben bijna zeker dat het dan nog steeds goedkoper is dan een a-merk kopen ? :-)





> De grap is dat het er heel erg strak en professioneel uitziet, kasten zijn superstrak afgewerkt en de rigging is ook niet te onderscheiden van de A-merken. Er is alleen niet aan gedacht dat er ook nog geluid uit moet komen.

----------


## Turboke

> 't is misschien een stom idee... maar als de kasten en rigging ok zijn... misschien de "juiste" speakers er hier in stoppen ? Ik ben bijna zeker dat het dan nog steeds goedkoper is dan een a-merk kopen ? :-)



Als het allemaal toch maar zo simpel zou zijn he,

----------


## MusicXtra

> 't is misschien een stom idee... maar als de kasten en rigging ok zijn... misschien de "juiste" speakers er hier in stoppen ? Ik ben bijna zeker dat het dan nog steeds goedkoper is dan een a-merk kopen ? :-)



Nee, gaat niet werken want de kasten zijn echt letterlijk vanaf foto's gebouwd, inwendig klopt er dus helemaal niets van.

----------


## JohanH

het hangt af van hoe "goed" de kopie van de kast is....

'k vraag mij toruwens af waarom we nog zo veel betalen voor een a-merk.. de meeste produceren nu toch in china en co... en kom nu niet af met researchkosten, want de meesten A-ers zijn in feite kopijen van elkaar. Als merk A met iets "nieuws"/trend uitkomt kan je er van op aan de merk B binnen de kortste keren met iets gelijkaardigs. Wat is anders de ganse Line-array hype of de "race" tussen de digitale mixdesks ?





> Als het allemaal toch maar zo simpel zou zijn he,

----------


## MusicXtra

> het hangt af van hoe "goed" de kopie van de kast is....
> 
> 'k vraag mij toruwens af waarom we nog zo veel betalen voor een a-merk.. de meeste produceren nu toch in china en co... en kom nu niet af met researchkosten, want de meesten A-ers zijn in feite kopijen van elkaar. Als merk A met iets "nieuws"/trend uitkomt kan je er van op aan de merk B binnen de kortste keren met iets gelijkaardigs. Wat is anders de ganse Line-array hype of de "race" tussen de digitale mixdesks ?



Ondanks dat er in china geproduceerd wordt en veel ontwikkelingen van elkaar gepikt worden zullen de prijzen hoog blijven. Winst voor de fabrikant, ontwikkelingskosten, winst voor de importeur en dealer, marketing, garantiekosten, transportkosten, enzovoort bepalen bij elkaar de prijs.
Die prijs is meestal ongeveer 4 tot 6 keer de eigenlijke kostprijs van een product. En dat geldt niet alleen voor professionele audio maar zo ongeveer alles wat er op de wereld te koop is.
Chinese namaak kan goedkoop zijn doordat veel van bovengenoemde kosten niet gemaakt hoeven te worden, de lage loonkosten spelen in dat verhaal nog niet eens de grootste rol.

----------


## JohanH

MusicXtra, wat heeft jouw zelfbouw linearray gekost ten op zicht van een vergelijkbaar a-merk ?





> Ondanks dat er in china geproduceerd wordt en veel ontwikkelingen van elkaar gepikt worden zullen de prijzen hoog blijven. Winst voor de fabrikant, ontwikkelingskosten, winst voor de importeur en dealer, marketing, garantiekosten, transportkosten, enzovoort bepalen bij elkaar de prijs.
> Die prijs is meestal ongeveer 4 tot 6 keer de eigenlijke kostprijs van een product. En dat geldt niet alleen voor professionele audio maar zo ongeveer alles wat er op de wereld te koop is.
> Chinese namaak kan goedkoop zijn doordat veel van bovengenoemde kosten niet gemaakt hoeven te worden, de lage loonkosten spelen in dat verhaal nog niet eens de grootste rol.

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra, wat heeft jouw zelfbouw linearray gekost ten op zicht van een vergelijkbaar a-merk ?



Ergens rond de 15K.
Tijd niet meegerekend.

----------


## salsa

Toch onderschat die Chinezen niet, vele bouwen voor de bekende A-merken de kasten in China.
Omdat hun producent zijn van de kasten mogen ze daar ook andere drivers en pruttel aan plakken en omder een andere naam verkopen.

Ik ben een keer benaderd door een Chineze fabrikaat die JBL SRX bouwt, ik mag m'n eigen logo op de grill drukken bij aankoop en ze kosten mij gemiddeld 60 dollar per kast.
En als ik er speakers in wil hebben kost dit 40 dollar meer.
Wel moet ik een 40 voet zee container vol afnemen, en de prijs wordt nog iets beter voor mij.
De transport kosten vanaf Hong Kong naar Aruba komt er dan nog bij.

Tja, dit soort aanbiedingen krijgen wij wekelijks vanuit China, soms leuk, soms minder..

Je zal je verbazen hoeveel van dit 'soort' systemen wel de wereld over verkocht worden.

Dave

----------


## LJ_jacob

ik citeer van de GRF-site:

" [FONT=Arial]But unfortunately, as always existing at the primary stage of every industry, there are quite a few of badly-equipped small factories looking after quick money. "

Hahahahahahahahaha![/FONT]

----------


## swarthy

Maar iedereen heeft zich in het verleden suf gelachen om Japanse pogingen om auto's te gaan namaken en produceren........

Het zal een kwestie van tijd zijn voordat ook hier echt goede producten  geproduceerd worden.  

René

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar iedereen heeft zich in het verleden suf gelachen om Japanse pogingen om auto's te gaan namaken en produceren........
> 
> Het zal een kwestie van tijd zijn voordat ook hier echt goede producten  geproduceerd worden.  
> 
> René



Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in, zeker als je weet dat er ieder jaar 5 miljoen :EEK!:  ingenieurs in China afstuderen.

----------


## 4AC

> ik citeer van de GRF-site:
> 
> " [FONT=Arial]But unfortunately, as always existing at the primary stage of every industry, there are quite a few of badly-equipped small factories looking after quick money. "
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha![/FONT]



Wat langer op de site kijken loont dus tóch!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat een grapjassen. Als er iemand hier voor de 'quick money' gaat dan is het GRF audio wel. Dat is inmiddels wel duidelijk...





> Maar iedereen heeft zich in het verleden suf gelachen om Japanse pogingen om auto's te gaan namaken en produceren........
> 
> Het zal een kwestie van tijd zijn voordat ook hier echt goede producten  geproduceerd worden.  
> 
> René



Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in.
En de jappen maken nu uitstekende auto's. EUH Japanners maken nu uitstekende auto's. En toch spreekt het mij niet aan; geen stijl, geen karakter. Het zal voor veel mensen de perfecte aankoop zijn, maar voor mij never-nooit-niet. Maar goed, dat verhaal gaat natuurlijk niet helemaal op voor onze industrie.

Wel zullen de chinezen langzaam doch gestaag hetzelfde patroon volgen als de Japanners. (om maar even terug te komen op die auto-industrie) In het begin is het niks: je kniën zijn de kreukelzones en het design is ctrl-c/ctrl-v van de bekende(re) fabrikanten. Maar over een paar jaar...?

Ben zeer benieuwd hoe lang het nog zal duren voordat er écht wat leuks -vanaf de tekentafel, _from scratch_- uit China komt.

Mvg,

Teun

Edit:




> Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in, zeker als je  weet dat er ieder jaar 5 miljoen ingenieurs in  China afstuderen.



Gad-ver-darrie zeg. Dat gaat helemaal nergens meer over, haha.

----------


## 4AC

Nu blijken ook de Amerikanen goed te zijn in het kopie-plak verhaal.
http://www.eysound.net
Met een beetje HEEL belabberde photo-shop je eigen logo op het product van een ander zetten. Hmm.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jans

> Nu blijken ook de Amerikanen goed te zijn in het kopie-plak verhaal.
> http://www.eysound.net
> Met een beetje HEEL belabberde photo-shop je eigen logo op het product van een ander zetten. Hmm.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Dit zal niet serieus zijn toch  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## dj-wojcik

wat photoshop! :EEK!:  Dit is gewoon paint! :Confused: 

als je naar EVsound.net gaat, dan krijg je iets te zien waar aan je ziet waar de meeste kopie's vandaan komen :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> wat photoshop! Dit is gewoon paint!
> 
> als je naar EVsound.net gaat, dan krijg je iets te zien waar aan je ziet waar de meeste kopie's vandaan komen



 
Ik ben even in de war, zijn die ampjes nou gekopiëerd van EV, Peavey of Crown? Of allemaal :EEK!: ...



Daan

----------


## Junior

> Ik ben even in de war, zijn die ampjes nou gekopiëerd van EV, Peavey of Crown? Of allemaal...
> 
> 
> 
> Daan



Der zitten ook nog martin-audio amp's tussen.

Ze hebben volgens hun website al wel met the backstreet boy's gewerkt.
kijk maar bij project case.

Ook wel raar dat ze geen adres hebben.
je zou toch denken dat die speakers ergens gemaakt moeten worden.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ze geven hun artikelen zelfs dezelfde naam als de artikelen van de bekende fabrikanten!!!

----------


## TimoB

Ook leuk om het totale gebrek aan inspiratie bij het schrijven van de teksten op de website te zien.

Tekst op GRF:





> [FONT=Arial] Meanwhile, infrahorn can be integrated with MBL-18D  to supply the depth and width for the much larger system. The horn  increase the output of the pair by up to a staggering 12dB, thus giving a  further depth and firmness to a system's low end. Double infrahorns can  be used singly or stacked above each other in multiples to produce  unprecedented low-bass performance. Where space permits, the Double  Infrahorn represents a very cost effective way of maximising infrabass  output.[/FONT]



Tekst op de Funktion-One website:




> When bolted directly to the front of a pair of Infrabass the horn increases the output of the pair by up to a staggering 12dB at 33Hz, thus giving a further depth and firmness to a system's low end. Double Infrahorns can be used singly or stacked above each other in multiples to produce unprecedented low-bass performance. Where space permits, the Double Infrahorn represents a very cost effective way of maximising Infrabass output, whether it be for use within the club environment or for outdoor/live arenas.

----------


## frederic

> Ze geven hun artikelen zelfs dezelfde naam als de artikelen van de bekende fabrikanten!!!



Zelfs de JBL VRX  :Confused:

----------


## frederic

Ik hoop dat de Europese douane hier korte metten mee maakt.

Den eersten die zoiets in Belgie gebruikt verdient het om uitgeregend te worden terwijl de speakers buiten staan.
Ofwel eens 380v op een blauwe stekker. (per ongeluk)

----------


## salsa

EY Sound zijn Chinezen die wel erg veel durf hebben om dit te doen...
ik denk dat hier weinig juridische stappen tegen ondernomen kan worden omdat dit toch niet het zelfde is als wat EV aanbied.

Ik vindt dit helemaal niets, maar toch blijven deze 'Chineze handeltjes' een bloeiende business te zijn wat zeer gretig aftrek heeft..
Als de 'wijze' potentiele koper zich nou eens eerst achter z'n oren krapt waarom dit kastje 3x goedkoper is dan de JBL kast die 100 meter verderop op de Beurs aangeboden wordt, dan heeft deze business geen markt meer!!

Gatverrrrrrrrrrr!!!

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

> EY Sound zijn Chinezen die wel erg veel durf hebben om dit te doen...



Kolere  :EEK!:  ! 1:1 kopie van VRX, Ev logo's noem maar op ... wist niet dat 't al zover ging met die gele broeders, bizar ! Hieruit blijkt hoe groot het cultuur- / mentaliteitverschil is tussen china en ... de rest van de wereld.

Toch kan dit volgens mij niet lang stand houden; ofwel gaat china zich serieus opstellen mbt internationaal (merken) recht en copyright, ofwel doen ze dit niet en worden ze door iedereen uitgekakt. Zou me niet verbazen als 't gewoon 'n paar slimme snelle "westerse" jongens zijn die effe hun zakken willen vullen en daar de chinese productie / regelgeving (of beter; het gebrek eraan) misbruiken.

Moeilijk inschatten hoe groot de afzetmarkt is, ander segment dan drive-in shows lijkt me er niet inzitten, en welke distributeur wil zich hieraan branden ?

----------


## showband

Eysound@yahoo.Com.Cn - Company Profile
is dezelfde OEM vertegenwoordiger als:
http://www.paaudio.net/en/paaudio-show.asp?id=11
http://www.yemehe.com/en/index.asp

Met een fake adres onvindbaar bovenin china.  :Cool: 

Laat gerust een container van dat spul komen. Krijg je *misschien* zelfs werkende speakers.  :Big Grin: 

In het verre oosten werkt het anders. De staande grap bij fabrikanten daar is dat copyright een afkorting is van " the right to copy" In het westen zijn we gefixeerd op innovatie. Daar zijn ze gefixeerd op leren uit het verleden. Dus een bestaand goed product pakken en door het na te maken leer je het vak. Iedereen moet zijn brood verdienen en de beste blijft bestaan. Zij snappen niet dat wij dat niet begrijpen. Immers... het westen IS nu toch de beste? Waarom maken wij die spullen dan niet? Het westen laat die dingen toch gewoon door hen maken. Zo leren ze ervan en wordt alles beter. " wat is het probleem? Jullie willen na een uitvinding toch niet jaren lang geen reet meer uitvoeren?". In hun ogen hoeft het westen alleen maar betere spullen te maken dan zij om handel te hebben. En iedereen moet streven om dat punt te bereiken. Dat is progressie.

Het maakt wel het westerse model onhoudbaar.
Een keer een hit schrijven en dan tot 50 jaar na je dood eisen dat iedereen je geld blijft geven....

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> YeMeHe AUDIO|YeMeHe Audio company|YEMEHE PROFESSIONAL AUDIO



Hahaha, wel een briljante, nageaapte, naam zeg! :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

HaHa...

die (scheve) kruisschroef in dat D-size jack connectorplaatje...

LOL..

----------


## dj-wojcik

je valt van de ene verbazing in de andere. :EEK!: 

Kijk hier nou dan, ze maken zelfs de tafeltjes van Yamaha na! (of in iedergeval een ander stickertje)

----------


## djspeakertje

Ken ik dit ergens van? 




Daan

----------


## peterwagner

Het is allemaal nog erger, het zijn de originelen met hun logo erop gefotosoept.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Het is allemaal nog erger, het zijn de originelen met hun logo erop gefotosoept.



 

En nog érg slecht gesoept ook!




Daan

----------


## Koen van der K

... SRX ... CA series ... m'n mond hangt bijna tot op de grond ...
Showband's stelling klopt tot de grenzen van china, daarbuiten gaat 't niet op, anders zouden wij ook 'n communistische maatschappij en "economie" hebben. Overigens heeft gelukkig niet heel Azie de chinese mentaliteit, bij Japanners staat 't streven naar verbetering en vooruitgang erg hoog in het vaandel.

----------


## flurk

> Zelfs de JBL VRX




Je hebt zelf linkse en rechtse VRX-jes.

----------


## showband

> Overigens heeft gelukkig niet heel Azie de chinese mentaliteit, bij Japanners staat 't streven naar verbetering en vooruitgang erg hoog in het vaandel.



In het verre oosten inclusief japan en china denken ze over vooruitgang hetzelfde. Namelijk dat je leert van de meester en streeft naar verbetering.
In japan zijn ze na de oorlog begonnen en hebben tot eind jaren zeventig nodig gehad om hun meesters voorbij te streven. Met technologie, auto's pure kwaliteit. Maar let op : Net zoals ze uiteindelijk nog steeds italianen huren om de carrosserie te ontwerpen blijft hun inzicht anders.

wij maken ferrari's. Zij vinden een sportwagen leuk maar snappen niet dat je een stap terug doet qua mogelijkheden van een familieauto. Zij maken impreza's waarmee je een gewone auto op dat niveau brengt zonder in te leveren. DAT vertelt hun inzicht.

China is nu net tien jaar de slag op de audiomarkt in gegaan. Behringer begint nu pas mee te tellen. Maar als zij met de ingenieurs die nu tien jaar ervaring hebben met leren (wij noemen het kopieren. Zij noemen het leren) een start maken met verbeteren. Dan begint de grote inhaalslag. Net zoals ibanez ooit in 20 jaar deed voor de gitaren. En over tien jaar gaan ze misschien de vlag overnemen van de innovatie. Zij denken bij een meerjarenplan namelijk niet over drie jaar zoals wij in het westen doen.... Zij denken in generaties!
Zij zijn nu al de geopolitiek in afrika aan het vormen om over twintig jaar een lange neus naar europa te kunnen trekken. Zij hebben daarvoor via staatsleningen de USA aan de leiband gekregen.

Deze getoonde sites zijn randverschijnselen van kleine mannen die de stoute schoenen aantrekken om lokaal spul naar europa te verschepen. En daar laten de authoriteiten in china graag werk van maken want dan wordt hun locale economie langs de westerse technologie-lat gelegd. En het jaagt de economie daar naar een hoger peil. Maar uiteindelijk hebben ze daar 1,2 miljard consumenten zonder grensposten...

----------


## Hansound

Ik denk dat het niet zo heel lang meer duurt voordat we allemaal met chinese apparatuur lopen te slepen.
En vergeet niet dat er al een flink deel van de "europese"apparatuur in China word geproduceerd....

----------


## Mach Facilities

http://www.yemehe.com/en/pro_intr.asp?id=158

Ik denk niet dat de heren bij Nexo hier zo blij mee zullen zijn, en als ik de Fransen een klein beetje ken, zullen ze de heren van Yamaha( uit hoofde van de divisie Nexo) even heel erg duidelijk maken dat Yamaha even heel erg goed moet opletten wat hun mede-aziaten aan het doen zijn.
Vergeet niet, dat Yamaha een bedrijf is wat niet mals is wat kopieergedrag betreft, althans, dat waren ze in de tijd dat Yamaha het grote geld nog verdiende met brommertjes en motoren niet. 
Zoals hierboven al aangegeven werd, is het inderdaad zo dat een overgroot deel al in Azie geproduceerd wordt, maar dan is het dus dubbel uitkijken als een bedrijf als bijvoorbeeld Yamaha hier geen halt aan zou toeroepen.

We zien het allemaal wel gebeuren........

Overigens, Showband heeft wel degelijk een groot gelijk als hij het heeft over auto's, gezien inderdaad de Impreza, en bijvoorbeeld ook de Nissan Skyline, of de 350ZX, maar van de andere kant, op het moment dat we zover zijn, is het helemaal niet zo erg dat de heren dat hebben gebracht, dan profiteren we er alleen maar van lijkt me, of zie ik het nu verkeerd? Ik bedoel, ook in de westerse wereld zijn dat soort auto's nu de toetssteen op het gebied van snelle, goed handelbare, onverwoestbare monsters op de weg.
Als het met audio ook op die manier gaat, zoals Showband aangeeft, profiteren we hiervan over een aantal jaar OOK met audio, en ik wil iedereen dan nog weleens horen.

Chris

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik bedoel, ook in de westerse wereld zijn dat soort auto's nu de toetssteen op het gebied van snelle, goed handelbare, onverwoestbare monsters op de weg.
> Chris



 

Tsja, dat heeft To**ta wel bewezen de afgelopen tijd :Big Grin: ...


Maar ik ben ook wel benieuwd wat ze er over een paar jaar van bakken daar.



Daan

----------


## Drumvogel

Yamaha is meer dan honderd jaar geleden begonnen met muziekinstrumenten.

En Toyota, het grootste automerk, hoeveel auto's van andere merken zijn in het verleden al teruggeroepen naar de dealer.

Snel roepen is makkelijk. Maar zorg dat je wel de feiten erbij gebruikt.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Er studeren erg veel techneuten af in china maar er is een ding wat een groot probleem is voor deze mensen . Ze zijn zo slaafs als het maar kan en doen wat hun wordt opgedragen wat inhoudt dat ze wel uit kijken met het tonen van initiatief daar dit zonder meer de kop wordt ingedrukt door de mensen die boven ze staan . Vergeet 1 ding niet het blijft een communistisch land en dat zijn ze al een behoorlijke tijd . Als een chinees slim is hoop ik voor hem of haar dat hij of zij er niet mee te koop loopt daar dit serieuze problemen kan veroorzaken voor de persoon in questie . 
Dezelfde mentaliteit zat er bij de jappaners ook in gebakken (nog steeds trouwens) en een "baas" zal het als gezichtsverlies ervaren als iemand die onder hem/haar staat een goed idee heeft en alleen daarom al het idee naar de schroothoop verwijzen . Toen ik daar op tour was werd iedereen van de nederlandse crew wel op de een of andere manier met deze mentaliteit geconfronteert met de nodige frustratie van dien . Let wel dit was in 2004 maar of ze er in 6 jaar minder last van hebben . Denk van niet eigenlijk.

----------


## 4AC

> GRF?
> 
> Klinkt als GRAF Audio. 
> 
> 
> Ik heb er bijzonder weinig verdusie in...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Hugo, welkom bij de club!  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> Als er nou een keer een chinees een stel goed componenten fabriceert, dan kunnen ze ook een goed klinkende kast bouwen,
> Op het moment dat dat gebeurt zal de prijs wellicht ook anders worden,
> 
> Helaas worden deze GRaF en alle andere kloon (kleun)merken toch vaak verkocht !!!



Daar heb je een goed punt. Als die (schijnbaar duizenden-) ingenieurs nou eens aan het werk werden gezet om luidsprekers te ONTWERPEN. Laat dat kast ontwerpen maar in een later stadium komen.

Maar wees maar niet bang. Al sinds een paar jaar lopen de chinezen in onze Hogescholen&Universiteiten te studeren. En er zullen er wel een paar zijn die NIET bij een bedrijf hier gaan werken maar de opgedane kennis meenemen naar eigen land. En daar vervolgens lekker een eigen bedrijfje starten.

Dan draaien we hier misschien onze meningen ook wel om.





> Er staat werkelijk letterlijk dat je hun 15 inch subwoofer van hun PS series als uitbreiding van je bestaande NEXO set kan gebruiken............
> 
> De specs halen het helemaal niet!!
> 
> Dave



Tja, als je er maar genoeg op één hele grote (brand-)stapel gooit dan zal het rendement ooit hoog genoeg zijn.
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

De NEXO-man baalt ook een beetje, merk ik?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## laptop

GRaF audio heeft nu ook al Nederland bereikt, en zo te zien wil de eigenaar er weer snel van af...

Marktplaats.nl > GRF audio compact line array systeem NIEUW - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers

----------


## highendsyl

op de foto in de advertentie is de processor: Electro Voice DC-ONE!!!

----------


## MusicSupport

> GRaF audio heeft nu ook al Nederland bereikt, en zo te zien wil de eigenaar er weer snel van af...
> 
> Marktplaats.nl > GRF audio compact line array systeem NIEUW - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers



Helaas niet de eerste en enige die deze rommel verkoopt via Marktplaats; dit is overigens niet het enige merk dat deze persoon verhandeld...

----------


## 4AC

> GRaF audio heeft nu ook al Nederland bereikt, en zo te zien wil de eigenaar er weer snel van af...
> 
> Marktplaats.nl > GRF audio compact line array systeem NIEUW - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers



Dit was het bedrijf waar ik het in de eerste post over had:




> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *4AC
> *En nee, ik heb niet ter behoeve van de bijzondere dag dat het vandaag is  deze complete site in elkaar geflanst; er is zelfs een _officiële  importeur in de Benelux_.



Als ik hun advertenties mag geloven hebben ze een complete beursstand van GRF opgekocht. Waarschijnlijk voor een achterlijk laag bedrag, maar hoog genoeg om de chinezen nog winst te laten maken...

Zoek de site van de betreffende aanbieder maar eens op. Daar is te lezen dat JDB de "officiële importeur in de Benelux is". Helaas is er niet te zien wat de verkoop-/verhuurprijzen zijn van GRF. Daar ben ik ook wel erg benieuwd naar. Wat er wel te lezen is:




> [FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]Onze eigen  import van GRF audio heeft ons ook in de verhuur zeer mooie resultaten  opgeleverd. Zo hebben wij momenteel een GRF NQ-9000 set in de verhuur.  Dit systeem is drieweg en is zeer multifunctioneel in te zetten. Het  systeem is erg in trek door zijn enorme druk en de afstand die de set  aflegt. Het totale vermogen van de set is 8000W. Onze NQ-9000 set heeft  een digitaal versterkerrack dat van alle gemakken is voorzien.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]Ik vraag  me dan af hoeveel kilometer zo'n set dan aflegt en wat voor motor de  wielen aandrijft. Max km/h? 0-100 in...?
Het is maar een klein foutje, maar toch.

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



> op de foto in de advertentie is de processor: Electro Voice DC-ONE!!!



En jouw conclusie daarbij is...?

Het viel mij overigens ook gelijk op. Goh; potjandorie, als ze er zelfs een EV DC One bij gebruiken dan MOET dat GRF ook wel goed zijn! En dat is precies het gevoel dat ze jou ook mee willen geven. Althans, zo zijn mijn sterke vermoedens. Het hele rackje ziet er verder ook fantastisch uit! Goed afgewerkt, mooie uitstraling. Maar gaat dit dan ook verder dan alleen de foto?





> Helaas niet de eerste en enige die deze rommel verkoopt via Marktplaats;



NOG een verkoper? Kun je daar misschien iets meer over vertellen? Ik ben tot nu toe alleen eerder genoemde partij tegen gekomen op marktplaats.




> dit is overigens niet het enige merk dat deze  persoon verhandeld...



Nee, dat klopt. Is te zien op de site. Onder het kopje 'merken' vind je ook nog Pioneer en Electro-Voice. En als ze daar werkelijk dealer van zijn, betekent dit dat ze de zaakjes toch aardig op orde hebben (?). Ervan uit gaande dat dit soort merken toch bepaalde eisen stellen, zoals een minimum aan omzet. En ik HOOP ook een stel vereisten betreffende kennis, ervaring e.d. maar dit zal helaas wel niet het geval zijn.

Binnen het kopje 'merken' is er ook nog een 'opruiming'. Hieronder zijn dezelfde GRF-producten te vinden die ze ook op marktplaats hebben staan, maar ook producten van bijvoorbeeld Musicson (**** Musicson ****. Sonido Profesional).

Maar veel interessanter is het (moeilijk af te lezen-) Peak4orce:
http://www.jdb-sound-light.nl/conten...027%20copy.jpg
NOG een kopie-chinees die ze dus verhandelen. Of verhandelt hebben, aangezien het nu in de opruiming staat. Maar goed, GRF staat ook in de opruiming en dat verkopen ze ook nog steeds.
Dat Peak4orce is behoort nog niet eens tot het kopiëren zoals de bekende OEM-merken dat doen, maar gewoon een afbeelding (dit geval EV SX300/100) klakkeloos kopiëren en hun eigen logo erop plakken.

Ik heb nooit geweten dat dit zoveel gebeurt en vindt het eigenlijk te gek voor woorden. Echt belachelijk.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## JDB licht en geluid

[FONT=Calibri]Dag Mensen,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Ik heb een even de tijd genomen om dit hele onderwerp te lezen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Het zijn bijna zeven paginas vol onwetendheid van mensen die nooit een eigenaar van EV of EAW hebben ontmoet en het verhaal achter deze merken echt kennen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Het fijt is namelijk gewoon dat in China bijna alle grote merken worden gemaakt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Zo is het dat het voor ons bekende merk EMINENCE in China voor meer dan 40 merken luidsprekers maakt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Zo zijn er vele bedrijven die dit doen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Een bedrijf zoals de DEMA coöperator maakt helemaal niks na maar heeft juist voor vele merken luidsprekers ontworpen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Ik ben zelf op bezoek geweest bij een aantal bedrijven in China die deze producten maken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Deze bedrijven zijn enorm en hebben de meest geavanceerde machines en meetapparatuur.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Natuurlijk kunnen de Chinezen niet zomaar aan iedereen een EV of dergelijke gaan verkopen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Hier zijn zeer strenge regels voor, zo mogen ze niet de naam gebruiken of de zelfde componenten in de kasten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Zo krijg je dus de Chinese merken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Deze (echte Chinese) merken hebben zeker een kans op de markt en je kan niet alles uit China zomaar als K*T beschouwen zonder er zelf wat van te weten.[/FONT]

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik weet wel het eea betreffende china en de producten die er vandaan komen en ben erg voorzichtig met het inzetten hiervan .

----------


## RayM

Misschien moet je als importeur eens een demo organiseren en ons uitnodigen.
Dan kunnen we een oordeel vormen die gebaseerd is op het luisteren naar de producten die je importeert.

----------


## showband

> [FONT=Calibri]Dag Mensen,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri][/FONT][FONT=Calibri]Het zijn bijna zeven paginas vol onwetendheid van mensen die nooit een eigenaar van EV of EAW hebben ontmoet en het verhaal achter deze merken echt kennen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri]Het fijt is namelijk gewoon dat in China bijna alle grote merken worden gemaakt.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri]
> Zo is het dat het voor ons bekende merk EMINENCE in China voor meer dan 40 merken luidsprekers maakt.[/FONT] [FONT=Calibri][/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri]
> [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][/FONT][FONT=Calibri]Deze (echte Chinese) merken hebben zeker een kans op de markt en je kan niet alles uit China zomaar als K*T beschouwen zonder er zelf wat van te weten.[/FONT]



Als gebruiker die geen line arrays maar gewoon bruiloften en partijensets huurt kan ik zeggen zeker met EV en EAW te hebben gewerkt. Voorts ook geregeld de chinese versies daarvan tegen te komen die onder allerlie namen te koop zijn. Koda, JB, DAP hebben allemaal kopieen van EV 12 inch toppen in de verkoop.

Ik snap niet dat als jij zegt dat ze onder eigen naam vergelijkbare producten maken bij line-arrays, dat ze dan bij de kleinere systemen ineens totaal incapabel blijken te zijn. Ik bedoel... 
ITS System Information

is echt serieus volkomen een andere kwaliteit als :

Electro-Voice Sx100+ Composite 12? two-way


beweer je nu dat ze met alle kwaliteitscontrole en oem-fabrikage alleen _toevallig_ in de kleine speakers steeds sh*t maken als ze goedkope systemen onder eigen naam in de markt zetten?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timo Beckman

Mischien iets voor je . Jij zit toch bij Utrecht in de buurt ? Geef een belletje en ik kom met SIM3 langs en we meten een set na . 

Ik ben nieuwschierig naar wat er uit komt gezien mijn ervaringen in china met dit merk (CRF).

Toen der tijd moest die set daar op boksen tegen 2 x W8L als groundstack (niet echt mijn bedoeling maar ja als de chinezen in eigen land iets in hun kop hadden kon je proberen wat je wilde maar het gebeurde zo als zij het bedacht hadden en ik kon het heen en weer krijgen)

----------


## I.T. drive in

hallo,

heb net even op youtube lopen tuben, kom ik dit tegen: YouTube - GRF audio promotion video

Ik heb ook niks tegen chinezen maar het valt me wel op dat er maar heel weinig goede muzikanten zijn voor zo'n groot land.

----------


## salsa

Zo, da's een slechte promo!!
Heeft werkelijk niets te promoten!!

Dave

----------


## DMiXed

ze kunnen wel mooie filmpjes maken. moet je toegeven. ik heb er eens mooi om gelachen samen met n paar anderen, maar ik, en de anderen ook, hou me toch vast aan de echte a-merken. :Wink:

----------


## Carl

Ja, inderdaad een erg mooi filmpje.
Wellicht kunnen ze er bij Sara Lee H&BC iets leuks mee.....
Even 10 minuten de speakers eruit editen.

----------


## Party's With a Message

Valt me op dat iedereen hier (behalve de importeur zelf natuurlijk) echt direct heel erg negatief is en alles direct aan neemt van anderen!

Wat mij stoort, is uitspraken als: Wojoo die hebben dat nagemaakt!
Want dat gebeurt zeker, maar niet altijd.

JTS bijvoorbeeld. Die maakt enorm veel microfoons, headphones, etc.
Die brengen ze niet uit onder hun eigen merknaam, maar verkopen ze.
Aan wie? T.Bone, huismerk van een grote Duitse firma. Of andere budgetmerken.
Je koopt het ontwerp dan gewoon. Maar, stel een ander budgetmerk komt en koopt diezelfde microfoons... Ja dan begin je die na-maak uitspraken te krijgen.

En laten we toegeven. Als je een microfoon moet maken.
Gewoon simpele dynamische zangmicrofoon. En het moet budget zijn! 
Dan ga je toch naar een SM-58 look?
En als je simpele budget topjes moet maken, ga je toch naar de eerdergenoemde 12" EV's?

Ik snap het heel goed!

Ik kwam de advertentie van de Line Array voor 3600 ook tegen op marktplaats. Daarna kwam ik dit topic tegen.

Wat ik echt enorm jammer vind van JDB, is dat ze dus geen demodag organiseren. JDB, denk daar serieus over na!
Als de systemen echt zo goed zijn zoals jullie zeggen, komt volgensmij heel dit forum echt heel erg graag luisteren!

Ik heb ze vanmiddag gemaild met de vraag of ik de Line Array mag beluisteren. Ik ben echt heel erg benieuwd...

----------


## Party's With a Message

Afgelopen augustus was er weer Westerpop hier in Delft.
Welk bedrijf hier stond zal ik nu even niet noemen.

Westerpop is een festival waar in 2 dagen zo'n 13.000 mensen langs komen. Even om de grootte te illustreren voor degene die het niet kennen.

Ik liep naar voren om te kijken wat voor Line Array systemen hier hingen.
De Arrays hingen achter het WESTERPOP spandoek, overigens zoals je bij eigenlijk elk groot festival ziet... Pinkpop, Parkpop... Systemen hangen daar altijd achter spandoek.

M'n mond viel open.
Per kant, hingen er dus 3 Line Arrays!

Vergeef me als ik het fout heb.
Maar, volgensmij was dit GRF...
Rechtsonder hing dan de LPA-2206.
4 modules met daarboven een subje.
Dan boven die mini line Array hing een iets bredere set.
En daar dan links van, hing een hele grote Line Array.
Dan lagen er voor op de grond per kant 2 dubble 18" kasten.

Ik was echt verbaasd. Zo extreem veel modules en zo weinig subkasten!

Dan wilt iedereen weten hoe ik het vond klinken.
Hmmm, beter dan ooit... De bedrijven die voorheen Westerpop deden vond ik echt geen goed werk leveren! Tijdens de openingsact vorig jaar bijvoorbeeld stond de microfoon van de rapper de HELE tijd rond te zingen. De beste mannen stonden nog lekker een bakkie koffie te drinken. Stond niemand achter de mengtafel en maakte ook geen aanstaltte om iets te veranderen! krijg je altijd van die: "ik-ga-over-het-hek-klimmen-neigingen".

Dit jaar heb ik dit soort verschrikkelijke basic dingen noem ik ze maar even niet gezien (gelukkig). Geluid kan nog een stuk beter, ik was zeker niet onder de indruk. Maar, echt troep zal ik het ook niet noemen. 

De bassen drukte niet voldoende door vond ik zelf. Het hoog overigens wel!
helaas, tegenover het festivalterrein staan hoge huizen... Yup je kreeg alles terug... Als je voor het podium stond hoorde je er niets van, maar als je achteraan stond wel degelijk... 

Goed, nu begrijp ik waarom er een 3-dubbele Line Array moest hangen als het inderdaad GRF was... Anders drukt het gewoon niet genoeg door als ik de voorgaande post met links moet geloven!

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi Tim,
ff vanuit jouw topic:




> Model LPA-2206 TOPPEN
> Type Active *plastic* mini line array





Ben het deels met je eens dat er soms te snel 
negatief wordt gedaan over nieuwe merken, terwijl
'men' deze niet eens heeft gehoord, gezien, mee gewerkt.

Ik schaar mezelf in dit geval ook onder 'men', want als ik
de specs in de quote zie: _plastic_, dan ben ik al zeer gereserveerd.
Komt mss wel omdat ik gewoon houten oren heb, maar zelfs m'n
5.1 was ooit iets met plastic en binnen 4 maanden stond er een
degelijk houten (Dali) set.

Hiernaast ben ik idd net zoveel mens als velen anderen,
maar moet wel stellen dat als ik dan ergens mee heb 
gewerkt wat echt goed is, ik dat dan ook wel aanneem en
verkondig.
Bijna niemand kent ARX, ik prijs het aan!
Sivian kent ook bijna niemand, ik mix er regelmatig op,
onlangs nog voor 2500 man. (ik overweeg zelfs die
set aan te schaffen)
Cadenbach, ook zoiets. Wie kent het? Maar ook dat klinkt
mirakels.

Moraal: Ook ik roep vaak dat iets niet al te best kan zijn,
maar moet soms anders toegeven. Maar,.........
dan gaat het meestal wel over degelijk Westers product,
sja en in dit geval............

Geef je nog eens een update als je bent wezen luisteren?

grtz

----------


## Party's With a Message

Ola,

Zijn merken waar ik inderdaad nog nooit van heb gehoord!

Plastic, helemaal mee eens!
En een line Array die 90 dB druk kan geven...
Och, ik ben ook zeker niet overtuigt!

Maar toch, mocht het echt leuk klinken is die 3600,00 echt geweldig!
Want heel veel meer kan ik er nu helaas niet voor neerleggen  :Wink: .
Waarom dan een Line Array? nee hoeft helemaal niet...

M'n plan was ook nog om het gewoon te doen met onze huidige Movic systemen (kennen ook weinig mensen btw!) en gewoon door te "sparen" naar echt goed spul, maar als dit op je weg komt wil je het wel ff horen  :Wink: .

Update ga ik zeker geven als ik meer weet (heb gehoord)!

----------


## Koen van der K

... mijns inziens is de vraagstelling van "Party's ... " in dit en 't andere GRF topic bijzonder kansloos.

Je hebt geen vervoer en budget, vindt 130 km rijden voor het orienteren op en laat staan het beoordelen van een geluidsysteem teveel (moeite / geld ?), hebt je keuze al bijna gemaakt en verwacht dat forummers hier jouw mening toejuichen.

Ik ben het eens met de stelling "eerst horen dan oordelen" maar laten we eerlijk zijn dat de meneren van GRF met hun prijsstelling en marketing wel enige scepsis over zich afroepen.

Altijd leuk om enthousiaste mensen tegen te komen maar is dit niet 'n beetje erg naief ?
Vanzelfsprekend zijn we belangstellend naar de ervaringen !

Succes !

ps edit; zojuist de promo video gezien en het commentaar van de importeur gelezen, beiden gekenmerkd door een ongekend vertrouwen in het product en de Republiek ... dat gaat wat worden. Vermakelijk is het wel in de ogen van een "westerling".

----------


## Party's With a Message

Goed, daar gaat het ook helemaal niet over.
Over hoe ik daar ga komen. Dat is mijn pakkie an.
Ik ga gewoon met OV  :Wink: .

Het is echt niet dat ik er zo'n vertrouwen in heb hoor!
GRF is volgensmij ook echt troep, maar ik wil ze heel erg graag horen.

Dat was m'n punt.

Ik ben heel benieuwd naar de reactie van de importeur. 
Heb tot nu toe nog niets terug gehad.
Zaterdagmiddag gemaild. Is nog vroeg, maar dinsdag zou ik wel reactie moeten hebben denk ik?

Ik houd jullie op de hoogte.

----------


## moderator

> ...Ik ga gewoon met OV .
> 
> Het is echt niet dat ik er zo'n vertrouwen in heb hoor!
> GRF is volgensmij ook echt troep, maar ik wil ze heel erg graag horen.
> ....
> 
> ...Zaterdagmiddag gemaild. Is nog vroeg, maar dinsdag zou ik wel reactie moeten hebben denk ik?...



Mag hopen voor jou dat deze importeur dit forum niet leest of de link niet legt met jouw verzoek per mail. Wanneer mensen zich zo vooringenomen en negatief uitlaten lijkt het sturen van een uitnodiging mij zinloos.

Kom op zeg! Gedraag je even professioneel, we zijn geen speelplaats!

----------


## paulusdebkb

> Hoi Tim,
> ff vanuit jouw topic:
> 
> Ik schaar mezelf in dit geval ook onder 'men', want als ik
> de specs in de quote zie: _plastic_, dan ben ik al zeer gereserveerd.
> Komt mss wel omdat ik gewoon houten oren heb, maar zelfs m'n
> 5.1 was ooit iets met plastic en binnen 4 maanden stond er een
> degelijk houten (Dali) set.



'Plastic' is natuurlijk wel een heel brede term. Maar het gebruik van kunststof is al jaren geaccepteerd in de geluidswereld. Dat hoeft dus an sich geen problemen op te leveren. Linex van Sound Projects is toch ook van kunststof gemaakt?

----------


## MusicSupport

3 line arrays naast elkaar nog wel. Als ik dat ga proberen dan gebeuren er de meest rare dingen gezien de meeste line arrays een hor. spreiding van 90 - 120 graden hebben. Maar jij vond dit indrukwekkend en kompleet normaal en ook nog eens goed klinken? Klinkt als hokus pokus in mijn oren  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

En we gaan verder, wederom een chinees kopieerapparaat:
http://www.china-sanway.com/
Trage site's schijnen daar ook traditie te wezen...


Mvg,

Teun

----------


## goldsound

> En we gaan verder, wederom een chinees kopieerapparaat:
> http://www.china-sanway.com/



Ze zijn zelfs te lui om eigen typenummers te bedenken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Party's With a Message

Hi all,

Inmiddels heb ik de Line Array beluisterd.
JDB stond met een stand tijdens de Musicasions beurs in Rijswijk, super! Lekker in de buurt bij mij.

Daar stond de mini Line Array.

Oke, hij zag er echt heel erg gelikt uit!
De "plastic kast". Viel mij reuze mij! ik denk dat het nog best wel redelijk stevig is. Hij voelde steviger aan dan de Eon's...
Maargoed dat is gokken  :Wink: .

Hij is echt SUPER compact!
Wat mij op viel, is dat de luidsprekerkabels van het actieve subje naar de topjes nog dunner was dan de kabels van m'n fietslamp. Echt bizar.

Verder de klank.
Verschrikkelijk... In de loods staan nog 1 12" Skytec topjes.
Had ik voor de los aangesloten. Die klonken nog beter.
Het klinkt schel, kaal en totaal niet warm!
Verder het vermogen. Ik zou er geen bandjes op gaan mixen. 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat hij voor een oude kerk voor alleen spraak wel te pruimen is. Zeker voor die prijs. Hoewel ik het er nooit neer zou zetten.

----------


## showband

+1. Ik stond ook op die beurs...(inprik-concept bandje voorstellen aan technici)

jammer. Het ziet er enorm geil uit. Aardige gasten met verder leuke spullen.
Ik begrijp de commerciele waarde van een goedkope line array in je bedrijf.

Ik vermoed dat het best zal verkopen. Maar als je grf wil kopen zou ik beginnen de conventionele spullen te bekijken.

----------


## frederic

> +1. Ik stond ook op die beurs...(inprik-concept bandje voorstellen aan technici)
> 
> jammer. Het ziet er enorm geil uit. Aardige gasten met verder leuke spullen.
> Ik begrijp de commerciele waarde van een goedkope line array in je bedrijf.
> 
> Ik vermoed dat het best zal verkopen. Maar als je grf wil kopen zou ik beginnen de conventionele spullen te bekijken.



Als het voor geen meter klinkt, wie zal nu dergelijke rommel kopen?

----------


## showband

publiek luistert met de ogen.

De kleine drivein die voor hetzelfde geld adverteert met een line array zal een markt vinden. Er zijn zat spullengeile hockeyclubs en studentententjes die kijken of ze "een heuse linearray" voor drie stuivers kunnen huren / kopen.

If you can't beat them join them.

Ik zeg niet dat je er blij mee moet zijn. En ik denk dat je op langere termijn er niet mee scoort. Maar handel is het wel. Dus het is erg makkelijk om het af te doen als iets onverkoopbaars.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 4AC

Helaas is ondergetekende in de afgelopen maandjes alweer handenvol copy-cats tegengekomen, maar deze spant de kroon:
http://www.np-audio.com
Handig is wel dat ze doodleuk het merk/model erbij hebben gezet vanwaar deze gekopieerd is. I-de-aal.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Hier kunnen ze er ook wat van, trouwens.

Pps. Wat opvalt, is dat Martin Audio en Nexo relatief vaak het slachtoffer zijn. De reden hiervoor is...?

----------


## 4AC

AARGH!
En ze ZELFS de foto's van Funktion One nog gejat.

Kopietjes van F1 dus, Martin Audio etc. etc.

Wat kunnen wij hier tegen doen? Is er geen pro-audio plagiaatcommissie of zo?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Pps. Wat opvalt, is dat Martin Audio en Nexo relatief vaak het slachtoffer zijn. De reden hiervoor is...?



De reden is waarschijnlijk dat er een behoorlijke hoeveelheid aan martin (iig) door heel china rondzwerft .
De paar echte theaters waar we terecht kwamen (2004 is dus al wat langer geleden) waren ingericht door engelse bedrijven met Renkens heinz weliswaar maar toch .

----------


## I.T. drive in

Heeft iemand ervaring met het bedrijf CVR audio?
Komt ook uit China en doen redelijk grote gigs met hun Line-arrays.

----------


## timedriver

Heb eens even gegoogled...

Enkel en alleen op basis van de kasten zelf kun je het merk beoordelen. Je zult moeten luisteren...

Op de plaatjes zien de producten er allemaal wel goed uit, de factory tour is een beetje een wazige toestand...haha Wel een mooie CNC frees op de foto, maar ook een beetje een armoedige productiehal. Op de foto een blauw gekleurd luidsprekerchassis, wat doet denken aan P-Audio...en verder natuurlijk de OEM processoren, die ook onder Omnitronic en Dap merknaam worden verhandeld.

De producten die uit China komen worden steeds beter, het is alleen de vraag wat en hoe het ontwerp achter deze kasten in elkaar zit, of dat er alleen maar leuk ogende kasten in elkaar gelijmd worden...

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik heb met een van de medewerkers gesproken via msn.
Ze maken inderdaad alles met CNC, ze ontwerpen alles zelf en er is zelfs de mogelijkheid om CNC aan te leveren.
Alles word afgewerkt met een soort warnex.
Bij hun projecten pagina heb je ongeveer een idee wat ze zoal doen.
Ik zou best eens willen luisteren  :Wink:

----------


## showband

inmiddels gaat het systeem al in de ramsj.

http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/speaker...fta_ind=1&df=1

----------


## SPS

Geinig die opstelling in die tent met EEN element op z'n kant!
Een mooie spreiding van 10 graden horizontaal en 100 graden naar het dak! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Heb je er toch weinig van begrepen lijkt me... cursusje Maguu??

----------


## Gast1401081

> ... cursusje Maguu??



die kan het ze echt niet uitleggen.. als je zo stom bent helpt de beste leraar niet meer..

----------


## Timo Beckman

Als zelfs ik er wat van kan leren kan iedere boerenl*l er wat van leren . Moeten ze wel leren luisteren .....

----------


## jack

Kennen jullie dit niet dan......

Das een Tentfill.....

----------


## MusicXtra

[QUOTE=jack;574068
Das een Tentfill.....[/QUOTE]

Eindelijk iemand die het snapt.... :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Eindelijk iemand die het snapt....



Ghe ghe ghe lachuh!

----------


## 4AC

Heb die foto van de rechtopstaande line-array kast al eens eerder op dit forum geplaatst, geloof ik.
Toen heb ik bewust alleen de foto gepost, NIET de advertentie. Ik vind het niet erg netjes om dat bedrijf op deze wijze zwart te maken.

Al vragen ze er met zo'n foto natuurlijk wel om. :P

Het kan natuurlijk altijd nog erger...

_Hoe de cardioïde sub-opstelling is uitgevonden

_
_Hieraan ziet zelfs iemand met NUL verstand van zaken dat er het e.e.a. mis is_


_Niet zo 'erg' maar wel minstens zo stom!_


_Meyer/JBL combo..._


_Need I say more?_

Ik kan het iedereen aanraden om een Facebook-account te nemen (als je die al niet had) en lid te worden van de volgende pagina's, je lacht je soms echt krom:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/dodgytechnicians/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/PA-of-...y/173813726282
Zijn de bronnen van bovenstaande afbeeldingen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## j.bruine

Ik ben het met Teun eens...
het was niet handig om de foto van de "tent fill" te plaatsen.
De foto is genomen tijdens opbouw met een telefoon.
We hadden nogal haast en hebben later geen foto meer gemaakt.

Natuurlijk hebben wij hem later netjes op de andere kastjes geplaatst.
(het prakje erachter hoort er natuurlijk ook niet bij)

Wat mensen wel niet bedenken als er een foto op internet verschijnt.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Wat had je dan verwacht ? 
reacties a la o mooie speakers zal wel goed geklonken hebben .....
Dat crf leuk maar helaas ...... en begin niet over het feit dat ik het niet ken of nooit gehoord heb . Dat heb ik wel in een erg ver verleden in Harbin (grens china/siberie)
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=5933D...57CF499561!398
Was niet echt een suc6 . Op zo'n 20 mt hield het echt wel op . Beetje jammer dat die hal om en nabij de 60mt diep was

Die meyer/jbl combi vind ik ook wel een"goed"(not) idee . heb je iig een uitdaging om het hele spul bij elkaar te brengen

----------


## 4AC

> Ik ben het met Teun eens...
> het was niet handig om de foto van de "tent fill" te plaatsen.
> De foto is genomen tijdens opbouw met een telefoon.
> We hadden nogal haast en hebben later geen foto meer gemaakt.
> 
> Natuurlijk hebben wij hem later netjes op de andere kastjes geplaatst.
> (het prakje erachter hoort er natuurlijk ook niet bij)
> 
> Wat mensen wel niet bedenken als er een foto op internet verschijnt.



Je bent met mij eens, over iets wat ik nergens gezegd heb? Knap hoor.

En om eerlijk te zijn vind ik je bericht weinig geloofwaardig. De set is al bekabeld, maar je moet nog wel een kastje plaatsen?
OF jullie hebben een bijzonder volgorde van opbouwen, haha.

Bij een line-array in een dergelijke tent lopen mij sowieso al de kriebels over de rug, om eerlijk te zijn... Daar gaat in essentie al iets mis.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik ben het met Teun eens...
> het was niet handig om de foto van de "tent fill" te plaatsen.
> De foto is genomen tijdens opbouw met een telefoon.
> We hadden nogal haast en hebben later geen foto meer gemaakt.
> 
> Natuurlijk hebben wij hem later netjes op de andere kastjes geplaatst.
> (het prakje erachter hoort er natuurlijk ook niet bij)
> 
> Wat mensen wel niet bedenken als er een foto op internet verschijnt.



Hmm, voor zover ik kan zien was er daar helemaal geen ruimte om dat laatste kastje er bij bovenop te gooien... Zijn er ook foto's van die set in die tent op die dag maar dan tijdens de show? 


Daan

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> 



Ik zie het al: lijkt mij een typisch geval van een setje 'under balcony' speakers.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## 4AC

Mag ik u voorstellen aan L'acoustics-Audiotechnik in Funktion One paars:


En ik dacht dat het dieptepunt al bereikt was. Maar nee.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Foto komt van Dodgy Technicians op FB

----------


## desolation

> Wat had je dan verwacht ? 
> reacties a la o mooie speakers zal wel goed geklonken hebben .....
> Dat crf leuk maar helaas ...... en begin niet over het feit dat ik het niet ken of nooit gehoord heb . Dat heb ik wel in een erg ver verleden in Harbin (grens china/siberie)
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=5933D...57CF499561!398
> Was niet echt een suc6 . Op zo'n 20 mt hield het echt wel op . Beetje jammer dat die hal om en nabij de 60mt diep was
> 
> Die meyer/jbl combi vind ik ook wel een"goed"(not) idee . heb je iig een uitdaging om het hele spul bij elkaar te brengen



Naar mijn eigen ervaring in Harbin ten tijde 2006 moet ik eerlijk zijn... dat ziet er inderdaad een typisch geval chinees uit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## qvt

> Mag ik u voorstellen aan L'acoustics-Audiotechnik in Funktion One paars:
> 
> En ik dacht dat het dieptepunt al bereikt was. Maar nee.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun
> 
> Ps. Foto komt van Dodgy Technicians op FB



Is het nou L'Acoustics, D&B of F1 ? haha!

----------


## MusicXtra

L' D&F...... :Cool:

----------


## purplehaze

> L' D&F......



het lijkt anders ook wel Master Blaster paars...

----------

